# phone interview



## podizzle (Nov 11, 2003)

just finished... of course it was questions like "name a specific time when you had to complete a specific task before a deadline and the specific actions you had to take to meet the deadline" :afr

I only froze up once and it was because I couldn't think of anything so i just winged it. I tried to keep my voice chirpy but its hard to do when you're so uncomfortable. Especially since after every answer there was a 2 minute pause while she wrote something down. Then after the two minutes she would say "anything else?" Brutal. At least i didnt squeek or stutter out! :clap:boogie


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Well done -- what was the interview for


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Urgh that sounds stressful!! Well done sounds like you did great. I hate phones at the best of times nevermind interviewing over the phone. I had one once, I covered the mouthpiece and was like "Oh my God! Oh my God!! ****, ****, ****" hope he didn't hear lol. Would've been so easy to hang up, but you didn't, good job, good luck with it.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Interviews are hard. Kudos for challenging SA


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I hate questions like that. But good job man! You did it.


----------



## toughcookie (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey it sounds like it went ok! Congrats! Regardless of the results, it's awesome that you went for it :boogie


----------

